# New Fuji Team



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I love this bike's ride. Coming from my two high end ti and steel bikes this ride is fabulous. Just dealing with fit now. Is there a reason it came with a setback seat post? I want a straight post so I can gain a bit of distance to the bars. Are some bikes designed to pedal better with the setback?


----------

